# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  OneUp or Mini Fabrikator (or something else)

## diegzumillo

Hi all!

I want to buy my first 3D printer and I've been doing my research. See, I am a casual artist and geek, not looking to start a business. I will use it both to print my sculptures and the occasional technical parts. But I guess the artistic necessity is the one imposing the harshest constraints, right? I mean, if it keeps enough good detail for an art piece then it surely can handle a gear system.

It has to be cheap and I can handle complexity. So I'm looking at either OneUp and Mini Fabrikator. My impression is that Fabrikator looks more reliable, but its smaller build volume is a bit of a turn off. Besides I don't know about its resolution, I couldn't find it anywhere, while OneUp apparently can achieve a 50 micron resolution, which is very appealing. Am I well informed?

Does anyone want to share some thoughts? Maybe suggest some other printer? I'd appreciate it!

----------

